# Forgot Password for Modem Settings



## c0mrade (Nov 11, 2011)

I forgot password for my modem settings. I changed the default 'admin' 'password' for security reasons but now I forgot it.

Without it I couldn't even change WEP Key to connect wireless. I'm using *Compex WRL254G* All in One Router/Modem. Any help is greatly appreciated, _*thanks guyz*_!


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

No way to retrieve it once you change it. I have a doc file on my main computer on;ly accesable from my admin accout that contains modem settings just in case.

You will need to do a factory reset of the modem. 

Usually best to contact your ISP for specific instructions if you got the modem from them and let them walk you through it. 
You will need to contact them anyway to get your Userer ID and Password unless you have it writtedn down some where.


Most modems will have a wizard to walk you through the setup when you connect it and you will only need to enter your DSL Username and password 

This usually works with CenturyLink (Qwest) and AT&T DSL
Select autoconnect
Enter User Name and password when prompted.
Select Auto DHCP for WAN connection
Selet auto DNS server selection


If you need to do a manual setup.

Select Connection Type PPPoE
Enter DSL Username and password
Select Obtain IP Address and DNS information Automatically
Change MTU = 1500
VPI = 0
VCI = 32
General information you need for a DSL connection.
Type of connection
DSL User Name
DSL Password

Most telcos (AT&T, CenturyLink) are using autoconnect with auto DHCP and autoDNS.


----------



## c0mrade (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks a lot for your advice. But the modem is not from the ISP. I bought it. The original one from the ISP is not wireless modem, that's why.

When I go to modem setting through typing 192.168.168.1, it asks the username and password. That's what I need to reset. They say the modem can be reset to default factory settings by pressing Reset button. But I really don't have a reset button in my modem.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It's not a wireless modem. It's a wireless router/modem combo unit, right? There's a reset button somewhere. All routers have them. It's probably a tiny recessed hole you need to stick a paper clip in. The manual would provide the details.


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

Link to the manual in question. http://www.compex.com.sg/DownLoads/Manual/UM_WRL254Gv1.1c.pdf Page 11. RTM.....leaving off the F to be nice.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> RTM.....leaving off the F to be nice.


And to keep the mean ol' moderators happy.


----------



## c0mrade (Nov 11, 2011)

DoubleHelix said:


> It's not a wireless modem. It's a wireless router/modem combo unit, right? There's a reset button somewhere. All routers have them. It's probably a tiny recessed hole you need to stick a paper clip in. The manual would provide the details.


Thanks a lot. It's indeed Router/Modem Combo. I checked out the manual of my modem long before I post here.. lol

But I called my ISP, what a magic! They RESET it for me. It's not their modem though... but they did it. Thanks zx10guy for leaving the F word. lol


----------

